#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Aquatic ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download

## maaat

Aquatic ecosystems manage biotic community present in water bodies. In  terrestrial ecosystem, carbon dioxide & oxygen are present in  gaseous kind whereas in aquatic ecosystem, these are available in  dissolved state. Depending upon the quality and nature of water, the  aquatic ecosystem are categorized into Freshwater Ecosystem and Marine  Ecosystem.





  Similar Threads: Energy flow in ecosystem in environmental engineering Grassland ecosystem( terrestrial ecosystem) in environmental engineering  free pdf download Marine or ocean ecosystem in environmental engineering  hfree pdf download Desert ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download structure and function of forest ecosystem in environmental engineering  free pdf download

----------


## mona sharma

where can i find the aquifer and aquatic system pdf

----------


## PATRICIA89

I'm searching it too. Can anyone provide a link?



> where can i find the aquifer and aquatic system pdf

----------

